# Red panther hybrid endler



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

This is my own bred strain of red panther hybrids. The first ones came out of my tiger hybrids as being a natural mutation. I started selecting and linebreeding them and the males became more and more red. Also the pattern of the tiger changed into a panther pattern.

No tiger hybrid has ever been born again out of this new strain. Just like other strains of mine, I'm very proud of the accomplishment.

Grtz", "S"

Here are some pics of them:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

very nice again! Breeding(creatively) can ,and is to me very satisfying.Awesome looking fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking endlers Stan.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

very nice. However the pictures don't quite seem to do them justice. Send me a sample and I will happily verify that these are awesome.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Kehy said:


> very nice. However the pictures don't quite seem to do them justice. Send me a sample and I will happily verify that these are awesome.


I'll make new pics soon! Gotta lot of things to do besides maintaining 50 tanks, you know... *w3
Or did you mean: send me some fish to check them out? Hahaha...

Have a great day, "S"


----------

